# A big leap forward!



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Today we took a chance with Chandler. He is a reluctant bather and hates having his nails touched. So we made an appointment with a groomer that is highly recommended around here. I was dumb and assumed they hada private bathing area.... Last night I found it that they only have an open area with 7 spots.

We decided that we would try to go through with his appointment this morning and see how it went. Chandler has had issues with dogs ever since he was bit .... We've been working with trainers for about 6 months now, but he is still not 100%.

Anyway I was super nervous. But he rocked it! Didn't care about the bath, was a little fussy getting his nails trimmed, and was not phased by the many dogs jumping, barking, etc. All his work is paying off !!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!Yay Chandler!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Victory picture


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job Chandler! Nice to see your work pay off. I have to take Zoe in for a nail trim, she's a spaz about it. Rock solid in so many ways but this smh.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I hear that. At one of our first vet visits we asked if they could trim his nails quick.... Well they took him back where he couldn't see us, hit the quick, and it took 3 techs to hold him still and they only got 3 nails done. In retrospect I should have let him settle in more, and scheduled it ahead of time. He's my first dog with black nails and enough strength to fight a person off. ?. My jack Russells were easier to hold still.

His foster parent let his quick get too long, so I've been hoping that daily walks on cement have worn the nail down enough to cause it to recede. They trimmed a decent amount and no mention of bleeding so hopefully that issue is dealt with.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I found that their nails file themselves when they go for a walk or run on cement or concrete. Or even a slight rougher surface than grass.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chandler's nails definitely became shorter after we adopted him....I think he spent much of his out side time on grass. But I felt they could stand to be a bit shorter.... He was scratching us all the time and his nails clicked on our floors. It's my understanding that if you can hear them, they're too long. But maybe that's more of a preference than a hard and fast rule.


----------

